# Shy bird



## Puffedupmarley (Nov 16, 2015)

I have 2 parakeets, a girl which is puffer and Marley which is a boy. I have had puffer since last December with another budgie. The other budgie unfortunately passed because of an illness he had. I then bought Marley in June so puffer would not be lonely. Since I bought Marley home he's very shy. He never plays with toys, flies away every time I even go close to him, and does not play with puffer. The most the will do together is preen each other. Puffer tries to play with Marley but he just stands there and puffer begins to get aggravated and tries to bite Marley. I know he is not sick as I have experience with a sick bird and he is not showing any symptoms. Can somebody please give me some advice on this situation.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

It would be helpful if you could provide more information about your budgies. 

Posting pictures of the two of them will allow us to determine the genders of Puffer and Marley are accurate.

How large is the cage the two are in?
How old is Marley? 
Have you spent time with him one-on-one away from Puffer to help him learn to trust you?
Do you have a second cage so you can separate the two of them if needed for training purposes? 
(Having a second cage for use as a hospital cage is always recommended)
Have you taken the time to read through the stickies in the Training and Bonding section of the forum? There are very good tips there. 

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to talk budgies. I agree with Deborah, pics and more info will help in trying to evaluate what some of the issues may be...


----------

